
What the Flix? Netflix 4K Streaming Requires Kaby Lake, Windows 10, Edge Browser - hrgeek
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/netflix-kaby-lake-cpu-4k,33070.html
======
khedoros1
That's a nice list of things that I don't have and don't plan on getting!

Kaby Lake: I recently replaced my laptop, and I'm not looking to replace my
desktop.

Windows 10/Edge: I've got a license and a backup image containing the install,
but I don't intend to use it.

Premium account: Meh. It's just me and my wife, and we don't have anything
over 1080p. No point.

This reminds me of the Vista-only release of Halo2, when Microsoft insisted
that there were technical reasons that it couldn't be made to work on XP. Then
someone overrode the OS version checks and it worked fine.

